# stitches for kiss loom



## trakim (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been using a 40 peg kiss loom. I can do the basic knit and purl stitches OK but I need to find a site to show me different stitches on the kiss loom. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

`Check the Kiss site files


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

http://kisslooms.com/tutorials


----------



## trakim (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a pattern that calls for yo,sl1,K2tog,passo. Can I do these on the kiss loom?


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

trakim said:


> I have a pattern that calls for yo,sl1,K2tog,passo. Can I do these on the kiss loom?


Do you own a Kiss Knitting Loom check this out
Do you belong to the Kisslooms Yahoo group http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Kiss-looms/info or Facebook Kiss Loom Knitting Club group? Also the Kiss Loom site has information as well http://kisslooms.com/ as well as a weekly Saturday night chat at this site.

We have tons of information at all 3 locations. The owner Kelly of Kiss Looms is available on all 3 sites as well as our famous Grac who is fantastic with stitches and techniques on the Kiss Loom. As well as many knowledgeable members willing to help.

We have videos, patterns, links, and techniques.

I also started a blog so new owners of the Kissloom can become familiar with their new loom.
http://loomknittingmeme.blogspot.com/

These looms are very flexible because the gauge can be adjusted

First let's talk about what makes these looms different. Most of their looms (excluding the fine gauge fixed looms and the double rakes) are gauge adjustable. In other words  by using the included washers you can set your loom up so that you can knit in several different gauges!

Below are a few things that can be made on a Kiss Loom

Come join the fun looming with a Kiss Loom
Kiss Looms Knitting the fabric of life


----------



## Chryssie (Jun 12, 2012)

Check on youtube: The Answer Lady


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

trakim said:


> I have been using a 40 peg kiss loom. I can do the basic knit and purl stitches OK but I need to find a site to show me different stitches on the kiss loom. Anyone have any tips?


My go to places for Kiss Looms

For videos please visit:

http://loomknittingmeme.blogspot.com/ 
http://kiss-looms.com/videos

The Answer Lady- Our own Kathryn Doubrley presents us with lots of videos on various looms with different stitches and techniques, including a few loom a long videos. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLezPGIR4gsIdEitR7wLRy76JehUVLEFqy

Kelsey did a 31 days series in March of 2015 and also one in August 2015 so total of 62 stitch patterns all done on Kiss Looms

The Vintage Storehouse - loom knitting stitchionary! Lots of videos with different stitch patterns.
http://vintagestorehouse.com/loom-knitting-tutorial/day-1-how-to-knit-the-garter-slip-stitch-31-days-of-knitting-series/

How do I choose a Kiss Loom
http://kiss-looms.com/what-loom

http://www.facebook.com/groups/kissloomknittingclub/

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/kiss-looms

My favorite things to make on my Kiss Looms


----------

